# Classic Rc Raceways Mini Onroad And Offroad 2008-2009



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

THE INDOOR ONROAD AND OFFROAD WILL START NOV.2 THREE HEATS ANDS A MAIN. DOORS WILL OPEN AT 11:00 AND RACING WILL START AT 2:00. WE HAD A GOOD CROWD LAST YEAR AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER THIS YEAR. WITH THE NEW OFFROAD TRACK OUTSIDE, THERE ARE GOING TO BE ALOT OF NEW RACERS INSIDE THIS SEASON. SO GET UM TOGETHER BOYS AND GIRLS AND COME OUT AND JOIN THE FUN.

STEVE:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Also, with all the racers starting to come back to the tracks, the racing fees will be as follows.
All 1/18th scale will be 10.00 per class
All 1/10th scale will be 15.00 per class

ONROAD
As of right now the classes we have racing are
1/12 scale
1/10th scale touring
Transam series
BRP's
1/18th T's, B's, and R's

OFFROAD
1/18th T's and B's, and Mini T's
1/10th Buggies and Trucks
1/10th Slash

All 1/10th scale must have foam tires with the exception of the Transam Series . They are avalible in the Hobby Shop if needed.
All 1/18th scale can use either foams or rubbers, but no studded tires at all.
It looks like there is going to be a good class of the mini desert trucks as soon as they are avalible. 
We look forward to seeing everybody. Thanks 

Steve:wave::woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*12th SCALE CAIN'T WAIT*

LOOKS LIKE 12TH SCALE FOR ME :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone Wanting To Practice Tomorrow We Will Be There From 12 -8


----------

